# 9 baby rats (4-5 weeks) need homes near Cambridge, Ontario!



## camp.rats (Sep 20, 2011)

I have 9 baby rats from an accidental litter (pet female came pregnant from pet store) - they are ready for loving homes in pairs or groups of 3 (same gender). So cute. 
Trying to determine the genders by posting pictures in the general forum on this site. Maybe you can help?


----------

